# Queen from Mike's Bees and Honey



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I had a very similar experience with Mike's Bees and Honey. I had a hive go queenless and couldn't find a supplier. They sent me a queen very quickly. The queen arrived very lethargic and almost dead because it was so cold (early June in ND). This was no fault of the supplier. I revived her and put her in the hive. I also contacted Mike through email and told him about the condition of the queen, but that she had survived. The queen was actually not accepted in the hive, BUT about five days later, a SECOND queen showed up at my door. I didn't request replacement - Mike just took it upon himself to send it, in case the first one didn't make it. 

I would highly recommend getting queens from Mike.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I got one of his Cordovan queens last week. Service was great and she arrived in good shape. Now we'll see how well she does in her nuc. I always start new queens in a nuc first and then combine them with a colony after she has some brood. This gives about a 95 percent success rate.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

I did a 'top-to-bottom' of the colony that I requeened with one of Mike's and she's been a very, very busy girl. The bees seem to have figured it out too as they appear to be moving pollen and nectar out of the way to give her a nice spot in the center of the frames for laying.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I had the same experience. Hive went queenless. Called him. He sent a queen the next day and called to confirm it was mailed. Great service. 

Now I've just got to convince these bees that they need a queen.


----------



## SD2522 (May 26, 2009)

I'll confirm all the above reviews. Mike's sent me a queen very quickly, she arrived in fantastic condition and this company was a pleasure to deal with. I'd definately use them again and recommend them.


----------



## puckrockbeekeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

I must agree with everyone else on this thread, I have had the same experience with Mike's. I called on Friday and they went over my options. They shipped my queen on Monday she was in the hive on Tuesday and by the following Monday she was out and laying like crazy. She has been in for about 6 weeks and is doing great. She was one of their Russian's.
:applause:


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

So nice to read all these great reports. 
I know where I'll order from if I ever need to get a new queen quickly in the mail.


----------



## puckrockbeekeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Does any one know if Mike's is still around the website no longer seems to work.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah I have his website saved on my favorites and it's not working for me either. 

-Dan


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

I know he was back logged last I got and email from him. Was hoping to get a late queen or two from him.

Those dang ISP people. He needs to renew his .com in order to get it reistablished....:ws


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Trying to find his site this am. We get some of our breeder queens from him. Very accomodating and knowledgeable.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I just spoke to Mike a few days ago. I know he was working on some late queens. I don't have hsi phone number here at work. Give him a call if you have his number.

Tom


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

I have had good luck with Mike's bees. Ordered a Minnesota Hygenic and a Russian, both queens are laying very well. Mike's Bees in Ohio!


----------

